# من يقول أن المراة ضعيفة .. يدخل



## candy shop (14 نوفمبر 2007)

من يقول بأن المرأه ضعيفة ؟؟


تبكي دائما بدون سبب



المرأة بها من القوة ما يكفي لحمل هموم العالم



و بهما من الحنان ما يكفي لمنح الراحة و الأمان 
لوالديها .. ثم .. إخوتها .. ثم زوجها .. ثم اطفالها .. وكل من حولها




المرأة قوة داخلية قادرة على تحمل آلام الوضع و آلام الرفض
خاصة عندما يكون الرفض من ابنائها الذين تعبت من اجلهم و اعطتهم ورفضوا العطاء




المرأة ارادة صلبة تتحمل المسؤولية
( عندما يتخلى عنها الجميع )
والعناية باسرتها رغم المرض و الانهاك دون تذمر او شكوى




المرأة مشاعر حانية تغمر ابناءها و ان قسوا عليها
و تخفف بها عن الآمهم ومخاوفهم و قلقهم




المرأة سند تشد من أزر زوجها في مواجهة الصعوبات وتكوين مستقبل باهر
خلقت من ضلعه لتحمي قلبه من الاحزان وتمنحه الحب والحنان




المرأة حكمة و صبر


تعرف ان الزوج الصالح لا يؤذي زوجته ابدا لكنه بين حين و آخر
يمتحن قدرتها على تحمله
و على الوقوف الى جانبه و مساندته دون تردد
ثم يقسوا ومع الآخرين يلين 




((خيرك لغيري والشقى والعنى لي))



ترددها بألم



تصبر




ثم




تصبر




ثم





تصبر






ثم




تجبر نفسها بقووووة على الصبر




ثم




تبدأ تذرف الدموع على وسادتها


ثم تحاسب لما الدموووع ؟؟؟؟؟




الا يحق لها ان تذرف دمعة ؟





دمعة وهبها الله لها لتطفئ بها نارا قد تحرق جوفها لتذرفها متى ما احتاجت لذلك وقست
ظروفها فهي اغلى ماتملكه عند الجرح





دمعة




تجدد بها قوتها لتستمر الحياة..








موضوع أعجبني فحبيت انقله لكم​


----------



## sara2003 (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من يقول أن المراة ضعيفة .. يدخل*

*مرسي لتعبك ياريت كل الرجاله تقراه بتانى عشان نعرف قيمه المراة الكنز ربنا عطي الانسان وفى ساعات كتير مبنعرفش قيمته بشكر المشرف الى ادينا احلى موضوع انا فرحانه جدا بكلاماتك ديه*


----------



## mero_engel (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من يقول أن المراة ضعيفة .. يدخل*

*بجد موضوع تحفه يا كاندي*
*وانا اشكرك من كل قلبي انك قدمتي موضوع مهم زي دا لينا *
*فعلا ياريت  نقدر الكلام دا ونعرف قد ايه الست بتشيل كتير*​


----------



## candy shop (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من يقول أن المراة ضعيفة .. يدخل*



sara2003 قال:


> *مرسي لتعبك ياريت كل الرجاله تقراه بتانى عشان نعرف قيمه المراة الكنز ربنا عطي الانسان وفى ساعات كتير مبنعرفش قيمته بشكر المشرف الى ادينا احلى موضوع انا فرحانه جدا بكلاماتك ديه*




انا كمان اتمنى الشباب يقروه 

واشكرك على المشاركه

بس انا مشرفه​


----------



## candy shop (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من يقول أن المراة ضعيفة .. يدخل*



mero_engel قال:


> *بجد موضوع تحفه يا كاندي*
> *وانا اشكرك من كل قلبي انك قدمتي موضوع مهم زي دا لينا *
> *فعلا ياريت  نقدر الكلام دا ونعرف قد ايه الست بتشيل كتير*​



[COLOR="Blue"]الله على الكلام الجميل

شكراا لمشاركتك​​[/COLOR]


----------



## febe (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من يقول أن المراة ضعيفة .. يدخل*

 شكرا على هذا  الموضوع الرائع                 المراة فعلا ارادة قوية وليست ضعيفة دائما تتحمل المصاعب


----------



## sit (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من يقول أن المراة ضعيفة .. يدخل*

المراه نصف المجتمع
وليس صحيح من قال جسم المراه لا يوسس ولا ينتج شيء فلورده والسنبله والغنيه انثى
اما الرجل هو الدي اخترع السلاح والحروب وهو الدي اخترع 
ورقه الطلاق 
وزاج المتعه


----------



## candy shop (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من يقول أن المراة ضعيفة .. يدخل*



febe قال:


> شكرا على هذا  الموضوع الرائع                 المراة فعلا ارادة قوية وليست ضعيفة دائما تتحمل المصاعب



شكرااااااااا لمشاركتك​


----------



## candy shop (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من يقول أن المراة ضعيفة .. يدخل*



sit قال:


> المراه نصف المجتمع
> وليس صحيح من قال جسم المراه لا يوسس ولا ينتج شيء فلورده والسنبله والغنيه انثى
> اما الرجل هو الدي اخترع السلاح والحروب وهو الدي اخترع
> ورقه الطلاق
> وزاج المتعه



اختلف معاكى لان الرجل بدون المرأة لاشىء

والمرأه بدون الرجل لاشىء ايضا​اما السلاح والطلاق وزواج المتعه ه ش مننا اعتقد


----------



## maria123 (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من يقول أن المراة ضعيفة .. يدخل*

موضوع رائع   موضوع رائع


----------



## candy shop (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من يقول أن المراة ضعيفة .. يدخل*



maria123 قال:


> موضوع رائع   موضوع رائع



شكراااااااااااا لمشاركتك​


----------



## assyrian girl (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من يقول أن المراة ضعيفة .. يدخل*

*thx alot for ur perfect topic i really love hopefully all man n boys gonne read it ahahahahh*


----------



## candy shop (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من يقول أن المراة ضعيفة .. يدخل*



assyrian girl قال:


> *thx alot for ur perfect topic i really love hopefully all man n boys gonne read it ahahahahh*



thank you very much =assyrian girl​


----------



## the servant (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من يقول أن المراة ضعيفة .. يدخل*

سلام ونعمة استاذتنا كاندي,,,

رجعنا تاني للانحياز للمراءة"انا بهزر"...الموضوع اكتر من رائع خصوصا ان المراءة بتتحمل الكثير والكثير من اجل اسرتها وللحفاظ عليهم..انا اذكر قصة القديسة ام عبد السيد"ام الغلابة" انها كانت بتبكي باستمرار ليس من الحزن انما لاجل خلاص زوجها...ام القديس اغسطينوس كانت بتصلي وتبكي بمرارة لمدة اعوام علشان
رب المجد يرد ابنها عن الخطايا اللي كان فيها..
مقصد كلامي ان دموع المراءة مش علي طول انكسار بالعكس ممكن تكون اقوي مية مرة من قوة الرجل

رب المجد يبارك حياتك وخدمتك


----------



## candy shop (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من يقول أن المراة ضعيفة .. يدخل*



frai قال:


> سلام ونعمة استاذتنا كاندي,,,
> 
> رجعنا تاني للانحياز للمراءة"انا بهزر"...الموضوع اكتر من رائع خصوصا ان المراءة بتتحمل الكثير والكثير من اجل اسرتها وللحفاظ عليهم..انا اذكر قصة القديسة ام عبد السيد"ام الغلابة" انها كانت بتبكي باستمرار ليس من الحزن انما لاجل خلاص زوجها...ام القديس اغسطينوس كانت بتصلي وتبكي بمرارة لمدة اعوام علشان
> رب المجد يرد ابنها عن الخطايا اللي كان فيها..
> ...



بصراحه ان عجبنى ردك اوى 

اشكرك عليه 

وربنا يباركك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من يقول أن المراة ضعيفة .. يدخل*

فعلآ يا كاندى المرآة قوية اقوى من ما يتصور الرجل​


----------



## esambraveheart (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من يقول أن المراة ضعيفة .. يدخل*

اختي  المراه لا تذرف دموع الحزن التي تكلمتي عنها الا في البيت الذي ليس عماده المحبه المتبادله 
اما في البيت المسيحي الذي يسير بتعاليم الكتاب المقدس فالرجل و المراه جسد واحد و هي ان تالمت يقتل الحزن رجلها و تسود الدنيا في عيون ابنائها و يتالم البيت كله لالمها لانه كانت يدى اليمني تؤلمني فاكيد ساحس بالالم في كل جسدي  و ان كانت يدي اليمني جزء حيوي و اساسي من جسدي فواضح اني لا استطيع الاستغناء عنها ابدا لانها يدي التي اعيش بها كما انها لا تسطيع ان تنفصل عن جسدي الذي من قلبه يجري و يمتد شريان الحياة اليها...فلا يحق لليد ان تفتخر انها عماد الجسد كما لا يحق للجسد ان يفتخر انه ينبوع الحياة لليد...و ما يؤلم اليد...يؤلم و يقض مضجع الجسد..و ما قد يهدد الجسد اكيد يمكن ان يضر اليد
فليست هناك ام تبكي كما وصفتي الا و ابناؤها جاحدون لم يعرفوا الله و ان تظاهروا بذلك  لانهم لو كانوا يعرفونه حقا لعرفوا كيف تكون المحبه لان الله محبه و كل ما فيه هو محبه لبني البشر فلو كان في قلوب الابناء و الازواج  ما بكت ام و لا زوجه يوما من جحود ابنائها او طغيان زوجها...


----------



## candy shop (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من يقول أن المراة ضعيفة .. يدخل*



esambraveheart قال:


> اختي  المراه لا تذرف دموع الحزن التي تكلمتي عنها الا في البيت الذي ليس عماده المحبه المتبادله
> اما في البيت المسيحي الذي يسير بتعاليم الكتاب المقدس فالرجل و المراه جسد واحد و هي ان تالمت يقتل الحزن رجلها و تسود الدنيا في عيون ابنائها و يتالم البيت كله لالمها لانه كانت يدى اليمني تؤلمني فاكيد ساحس بالالم في كل جسدي  و ان كانت يدي اليمني جزء حيوي و اساسي من جسدي فواضح اني لا استطيع الاستغناء عنها ابدا لانها يدي التي اعيش بها كما انها لا تسطيع ان تنفصل عن جسدي الذي من قلبه يجري و يمتد شريان الحياة اليها...فلا يحق لليد ان تفتخر انها عماد الجسد كما لا يحق للجسد ان يفتخر انه ينبوع الحياة لليد...و ما يؤلم اليد...يؤلم و يقض مضجع الجسد..و ما قد يهدد الجسد اكيد يمكن ان يضر اليد
> فليست هناك ام تبكي كما وصفتي الا و ابناؤها جاحدون لم يعرفوا الله و ان تظاهروا بذلك  لانهم لو كانوا يعرفونه حقا لعرفوا كيف تكون المحبه لان الله محبه و كل ما فيه هو محبه لبني البشر فلو كان في قلوب الابناء و الازواج  ما بكت ام و لا زوجه يوما من جحود ابنائها او طغيان زوجها...






كلام رائع جدا  
واناسعيده فعلا بالمشاركه الجميله دى
والكلام الجميل
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## mon_mon123 (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من يقول أن المراة ضعيفة .. يدخل*

دا كتير جميل اوى وهو دا حنان الام


----------



## candy shop (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من يقول أن المراة ضعيفة .. يدخل*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> فعلآ يا كاندى المرآة قوية اقوى من ما يتصور الرجل​



ميرسى يا فراشتى الجميله على المشاركه
الجمبله​


----------



## candy shop (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من يقول أن المراة ضعيفة .. يدخل*



mon_mon123 قال:


> دا كتير جميل اوى وهو دا حنان الام



شكرااااااااااا على المشاركه الجميله
نورت​


----------



## Coptic Man (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من يقول أن المراة ضعيفة .. يدخل*

موضوع رائع يا كاندي

شكرا لكي


----------



## candy shop (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من يقول أن المراة ضعيفة .. يدخل*



Coptic Man قال:


> موضوع رائع يا كاندي
> 
> شكرا لكي




شكراااااااا با كوبتك على مشاركتك الجميله​


----------



## ارمين اكوب داود (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من يقول أن المراة ضعيفة .. يدخل*

المرأة : عجز الكثير من الكتاب وعلماء النفس والعلوم الانسانية عن فهم المرأة وحلها ومعرفة لغزها رغم أن البعض قد يكون قد وصل الى شيء من رموزها، لكن لم يستطع احد حلها وكلهم اعترفوا بذلك، رغم أن ذلك سهل جداً ـ فالتعامل مع المرأة ـ هو (الاحترام - الثقة)، حب + حنان + وفاء + عطاء = حب بلا حدود، حب لم يعشه أحد بهذا الوجود، لكن أصعب مافي هذه المعادلة هو أن تكون نابعة من قلب صادق، قلب عاشق، وألا تكون كذبا أو مشاعر مزيفة لأى غرض ما .


----------



## candy shop (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من يقول أن المراة ضعيفة .. يدخل*



ارمين اكوب داود قال:


> المرأة : عجز الكثير من الكتاب وعلماء النفس والعلوم الانسانية عن فهم المرأة وحلها ومعرفة لغزها رغم أن البعض قد يكون قد وصل الى شيء من رموزها، لكن لم يستطع احد حلها وكلهم اعترفوا بذلك، رغم أن ذلك سهل جداً ـ فالتعامل مع المرأة ـ هو (الاحترام - الثقة)، حب + حنان + وفاء + عطاء = حب بلا حدود، حب لم يعشه أحد بهذا الوجود، لكن أصعب مافي هذه المعادلة هو أن تكون نابعة من قلب صادق، قلب عاشق، وألا تكون كذبا أو مشاعر مزيفة لأى غرض ما .



شكرااااااااااااااا لرأيك ولمشاركتك

والتعليق الجميل​


----------



## النهيسى (10 أغسطس 2008)

candy shop قال:


> من يقول بأن المرأه ضعيفة ؟؟
> 
> *
> تبكي دائما بدون سبب
> ...


*


 موضوع جميل للغايه تشكرى عليه

 ولكن ايه اخره صبر المراه

 على فكره احيانا تكون المراه قويه وعنيده 

              واحيانا ضعيفه باكيه  

              لا نقدر على وصف المراه

 لكن مضطرين  نخضع لتلك الدموع ÷هههههههههههههههه

  شكراا لكى صلى لاجلى*


----------



## candy shop (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: من يقول أن المراة ضعيفة .. يدخل*



النهيسى قال:


> موضوع جميل للغايه تشكرى عليه
> 
> ولكن ايه اخره صبر المراه
> 
> ...




شكل مراتك من النوع العندى

لانك متحامل على المرأه فى كل المواضيع

ههههههههههههههه

ربنا معاك​


----------

